# Easter Sunday in the UK



## alex1501 (13/4/20)

*The Great FLOUT-doors! Britons head to the parks and beaches to soak up 73F heat despite lockdown - while councils are forced to shut cemeteries to clamp down on Easter mourners laying flowers*
*

*
Full article:
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...ers-ignore-coronavirus-lockdown-measures.html

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (13/4/20)

alex1501 said:


> *The Great FLOUT-doors! Britons head to the parks and beaches to soak up 73F heat despite lockdown - while councils are forced to shut cemeteries to clamp down on Easter mourners laying flowers*
> *
> View attachment 193977
> *
> ...



This is unbelievable! And they have such a high incidence and death rate, yet they still ignore warnings!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chickenstrip (13/4/20)

If we tried that here we'd have another Marikana on our hands

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## alex1501 (13/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> If we tried that here we'd have another Marikana on our hands



Sounds like a perfect way to "save lives".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (14/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> If we tried that here we'd have another Marikana on our hands



Might still happen if the looting increases and if riots begin, with or without looting. Adding to that, I've heard some really bad reports about police behaviour without any seeming cause for it e.g. arresting people for having a braai in their yard. Don't know if it's true - just repeating what I heard on Cape Talk (if I remember correctly).

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

